# قياس عزم الدوران بالوات



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم .

يقاس عزم الدوران بالوحدات الصغيرة بالوات watt.

هل من احد الاعضاء يفيدنا بهذا الموضوع , تحويل الوحدات ,المعادلات الرياضية لأيجاد عزم الدوران

في المحركات الصغيرة , قياس عزم الدوران ....الخ .

شكرا مقدما لكل من يساهم ولو بمعلومة بسيطة .

البغدادي:84:


----------



## م زياد حسن (15 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم مشرفنا العزيز
حسب معلوماتي ان العزم يقاس بالنيوتن متر NM
و العلاقة بين النيوتن و المتر و الواط هي التالي 
1W=N.M/S
حيث S الزمن ويقاس بالثانية 
واليك هذا الرابط 
http://www.convertworld.com/ar/torque/
اتمنى ان اكون قدمت قليلا من الفائدة وشكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 مارس 2009)

وعليكم السلام .

شكرا جزيلا م زياد حسن على ردك .

المطلوب معلومات بشكل اوسع .

تقبل احترامي وتقديري.

البغدادي


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

ما هو الدينموميتر وفيما يستخدم عاجللللللللللل


----------



## ابراهيم زيدان (18 مارس 2009)

اى محرك موجود ال الباور بتاعتة 
p=T*W
P =power kw
w=rpm
بعد كدة ممكن تحصل على عزم الدوران


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (18 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

أأكد كلام الأخ زياد حسن فالعزم يقاس بال N.m أي بعبارة أخرى هو مقدار القوة بالنيوتن المطبقة على بعد مسافة بالمتر من مركز الدوران المفترض 
ويستخلص العزم من الطاقة المعرفة بالوات W نتيجة قسمة هذه الأخيرة على السرعة الدائرية rd/s
ويمكن قياس العزم بواسطة مفتاح مكانيكي tachymeter أو بواسطة حساس كهرومغناطيسي 

وجوابا على الأخ محمود جمال فالدينامومتر يستخدم في حساب القوى الناتجة عن وزن أو ما إلى غير ذلك مما ينتج قوة وهو سهل الإستعمال , ومنه ماهو إلكتروني بطبيعة الحال
http://www.bga-diffusion.fr/Portals/5/Ciseaux/dynamometre.jpg


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 مارس 2009)

تحية طيبة .

هل هناك من يضيف معلومات اخرى عن عزم الدوران .

عزم الدوران τ Torque 

إن عزم قوة بالنسبة لنقطة أو لمحور عبارة عن مقدار القوة على إحداث دوران في الجسم المؤثر عليه حول النقطة أو المحور ويحسب العزم بضرب القوة F بذراعها العمودي (البعد العمودي بين خط عمل القوة ومحور الدوران) على اتجاهها L 
τ= F x L (N. m)
وعزم الدوران هذا هو كمية متجهة بعدها الفيزيائي وبعد القوة في المسافة ووحدتها الدولية هي (N. m) .

ووحدة القياس الصغيرة هو الوات Watt.

انتظر ردودكم مع الشكر .



البغدادي


----------



## زيد جبار (28 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااااا لكل المشاركين في هذا الموضوع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 أبريل 2009)

للرفع وعسى ان نجد خيرا .

البغدادي


----------



## رائد الطيار (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## سمراء عدن (14 يوليو 2009)

وفيتو وكفيتوا شبابد
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عمراياد (22 فبراير 2010)

v = r * w

P = T * w


----------



## المهندسة خلود 89 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

ممكن سؤال .... المحرك المستخدم في الأباجورات الكهربائية ماهو ؟...واستطاعته بماذا تقدر؟ وكيف نقدر الوزن الذي يرفعه؟ أرجو الاجابة بسرعة !!!


----------

